
Is the Internet a Mob Without Consequence? - rosser
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/24/is-the-internet-a-mob-without-consequence/?hp&_r=0
======
joshguthrie
The real issue is not the mob, it's the companies kneeling over to bad PR.

We've already got mobs in our streets fighting for X and Y (I won't go
politically into whether the reasons are right or wrong), except governments
(mostly) don't care about bad PR from a mob. The real issue is that for any
single thing, Twitter mobs can rally and ask for the firing of anybody.

Look at our most recents "mobs": DongleGate, libUvGate,... The common
denominator is that all people participating in these lack any empathy to see
human beings as anything else than a commodity and don't care about any kind
of consequences while companies just fire people because "we have to issue
some kind of punishments".

Sure, there have to be consequences for "bad behavior" or anything that hurts
the company's public image, but is firing at the first offense really the only
way to punish a bad employee?

Well, good job tech scene! We've disrupted the scene and built Witch-Hunt-As-
A-Service. Free of charge!

------
zaroth
Here's an idea for NYT - stop writing about Sacco, and start writing about the
people who publicly threatened her. The right thing to do isn't complain that
no one is going after her attackers. The right thing to do is go after her
attackers.

"Yet the people who threatened to rape and murder Ms. Sacco, who attacked her
family and friends, aren’t held in contempt or fired from their jobs."

~~~
p3restokia
Hm, I don't agree.

